# عندما تتحدث الدموع



## بنت الملك22 (4 مارس 2008)

عندما يتحدث الدمع

يصمت كل شيء
يصمت الهواء
وتصمت الشمس ويصمت الكون حين قدومه
ويختفي الضوء شيئاً.. فشيئاً
تنعدم الرؤيا كلياً
ولم يتبقى سواه





عندما يتحدث الدمع

قطرة دمعٍ تقهر .. لكنها تشترط
لا بد من المزيد من جروح ومن قهر حتى أسقط
هيا أسقطي فهناك المزيد من ألم
وإن اختلفت المسميات
لكن وحدك تبقين دمعه





عندما يتحدث الدمع

تجعلك تدور حول نفسك تبحث عن متنفس
تحاول.. تدرك.. وتستشعر
علّك تتذوق ..معنى الحياة الهانئة
لكنها تخنقك
تجعل بينك وبين الفرح مساحة من التشتت
وتلامس السراب




عندما يتحدث الدمع

يسرق منك جواز مرورك للحياة
كأنك لم تعشها ..يوماً
فقط تعيش لما يسمى بدمع
وتظل تحسب وتحسب
كم قطرة سقطت اليوم يا تٌرى وبعد غد ومرات ومرات
وهل هي كافية لإزالة ما ترسب





عندما يتحدث الدمع

لم أر منه يوماً أصدق حديثاً.. ذلك الدمع
تحاول أنت
تبحث عن حياة
عن عيش وسط محيطك.. بطعم ولون ورائحة
وتستفيق بلا ذلك كله
لكنها وحدها تخبرك
في الوقت المناسب
بما غاب عن خاطرك
علك تجد بعد سقوطها راحه





وحده الدمع

يستطيع الإنسان يقهر الآخر.. بما عنده من قوة وسلطان
لكن قطرة واحدة من دمعٍ
تكفي لإذابة جبال من جبروت ذلك الإنسان
وحده الدمع يستطيع ذلك​


----------



## فادية (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

موضوع  جميل  عزيزتي بنت الملك  
اسمحي لي انقله  الى المنتدى العام  لانه  مناسب اكثر
تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## sameh7610 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

*كلمات جميلة
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*



عندما يتحدث الدمع

تجعلك تدور حول نفسك تبحث عن متنفس
تحاول.. تدرك.. وتستشعر
علّك تتذوق ..معنى الحياة الهانئة
لكنها تخنقك
تجعل بينك وبين الفرح مساحة من التشتت
وتلامس السراب


موضوع راائع جداااا يا بنت الملك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*



> وحده الدمع
> 
> يستطيع الإنسان يقهر الآخر.. بما عنده من قوة وسلطان
> لكن قطرة واحدة من دمعٍ
> ...


 
*بجد رووووووووووووووووعه يا بنت الملك تسلم ايدك*
*وربناي بيارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

بنت الملك لازم تكتب حاجه جميله تليق بالملك
برافو روعه جدا ربنا يباركك و يعوضك كتير


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

*اية الجمال دة يا بنت الملك 
احنا مانقدرش على الابداع دة كلة 
مرسى اوى على الكلمات اللى فوق الروعة دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

_*مرسي ليكوا يا جماعة خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص وربنا يقدرنى واجبلكوا كل حاجة حلوة تليق ببنت الملك​*_


----------



## ayman_r (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

ربنا يباركك علي الكلمات الجميله دي


----------



## وليم تل (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

موضوع رائع بنت الملك 
ومن هنا اقول
عندما يتحدث الدمع
تدق اجراس الكنائس لعودة تائب لحضن يسوع
حيث تغسل الدموع خطايانا فى لحظة صادقة للندم 
عن ما بدر منا من اخطاء وتلويثنا لناموس رب المجد
فالتوبة لا تغسل الا بدموع الندم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

موضوع جميل جدا بنت الملك
احييكى عليه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## blackrock (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*



Meriamty قال:


> عندما يتحدث الدمع​
> تجعلك تدور حول نفسك تبحث عن متنفس
> تحاول.. تدرك.. وتستشعر
> علّك تتذوق ..معنى الحياة الهانئة
> ...


 
*امين ربنا يباركك*
*فعلا موضـــــــــوع رائع*​


----------



## عطية سليمان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندما تتحدث الدموع*

ومن أنتي
قلت له
أنا أحرقني شوقي وجنوني 
دفئ وسكوني
حناني وهمسي
وماضي أمسي 
أنا مدينة قلب خاوية
لايوجد بها سوى طعنات وصرخات
وآآآآهات محمومة
أنا باقة حزن سمني أن شئت
أو بقايا وردة ذائبة
يا هذا هل من الممكن أن يُخلق أمل لأجلنا
هل سيأتي يوم نركل فيه أوجاعنا
فقال لي كم عام بكينا؟!!
قلت لا اعلم 
إنما ما أدركه أننا نبكي كل عام
ضحك 
وامسك ورقة شجر وقعت على كتفه
وكسرها 
قال لي من يرممها ؟!!



ثم نفثها في الهواء 
:
:
حقاً من يرممها؟؟
هات يدك لنرحل من هنا
وندع أوراق الخريف
تمارس رقصها المجنون على قارعة الطريق

موضوع رائع بنت الملك

تحياتى 

عطية سليمان


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*









عندما يتحدث الدمع

يصمت كل شيء 
يصمت الهواء
وتصمت الشمس ويصمت الكون حين قدومه
ويختفي الضوء شيئاً.. فشيئاً 
تنعدم الرؤيا كلياً 
ولم يتبقى سواه








عندما يتحدث الدمع

قطرة دمعٍ تقهر .. لكنها تشترط 
لا بد من المزيد من جروح ومن قهر حتى أسقط
هيا أسقطي فهناك المزيد من ألم
وإن اختلفت المسميات 
لكن وحدك تبقين دمعه








عندما يتحدث الدمع

تجعلك تدور حول نفسك تبحث عن متنفس 
تحاول.. تدرك.. وتستشعر 
علّك تتذوق ..معنى الحياة الهانئة 
لكنها تخنقك
تجعل بينك وبين الفرح مساحة من التشتت
وتلامس السراب







عندما يتحدث الدمع

يسرق منك جواز مرورك للحياة
كأنك لم تعشها ..يوماً 
فقط تعيش لما يسمى بدمع
وتظل تحسب وتحسب 
كم قطرة سقطت اليوم يا تٌرى وبعد غد ومرات ومرات 
وهل هي كافية لإزالة ما ترسب








عندما يتحدث الدمع

لم أر منه يوماً أصدق حديثاً.. ذلك الدمع
تحاول أنت 
تبحث عن حياة 
عن عيش وسط محيطك.. بطعم ولون ورائحة
وتستفيق بلا ذلك كله
لكنها وحدها تخبرك
في الوقت المناسب 
بما غاب عن خاطرك
علك تجد بعد سقوطها راحه








وحده الدمع

يستطيع الإنسان يقهر الآخر.. بما عنده من قوة وسلطان 
لكن قطرة واحدة من دمعٍ
تكفي لإذابة جبال من جبروت ذلك الإنسان 
وحده الدمع يستطيع ذلك





​جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 

شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †​​


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*

وحده الدمع

يستطيع الإنسان يقهر الآخر.. بما عنده من قوة وسلطان 
لكن قطرة واحدة من دمعٍ
تكفي لإذابة جبال من جبروت ذلك الإنسان 
وحده الدمع يستطيع ذلك



*رائع يا كوكو*
*فعلا عندك حق*
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*



> وحده الدمع
> 
> يستطيع الإنسان يقهر الآخر.. بما عنده من قوة وسلطان
> لكن قطرة واحدة من دمعٍ
> ...



الله عليك يا كوكو بجد روعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وتسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> عندما يتحدث الدمع
> 
> يصمت كل شيء
> يصمت الهواء
> ...




*رائع كوكو مان
مشكور
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> وحده الدمع
> 
> يستطيع الإنسان يقهر الآخر.. بما عنده من قوة وسلطان
> لكن قطرة واحدة من دمعٍ
> ...


 

مرسىىىىىىى على مروووورك يا ميرو  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*


----------



## *malk (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*




> عندما يتحدث الدمع
> 
> يسرق منك جواز مرورك للحياة
> كأنك لم تعشها ..يوماً
> ...


*جميل اوى ياكوكو*
*ميرسى ياباشااا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*



keky قال:


> *جميل اوى ياكوكو*
> *ميرسى ياباشااا*


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كى كى  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*



> عندما يتحدث الدمع
> 
> لم أر منه يوماً أصدق حديثاً.. ذلك الدمع
> تحاول أنت
> ...


*كلماااات تلمس القلوب يا كوكو 
ميرررسى وربنا معاك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*

عندما يتحدث الدمع

قطرة دمعٍ تقهر .. لكنها تشترط 
لا بد من المزيد من جروح ومن قهر حتى أسقط
هيا أسقطي فهناك المزيد من ألم
وإن اختلفت المسميات 
لكن وحدك تبقين دمعه


رائع ياكوكو تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع ؟؟*

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك ياانجى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 أبريل 2009)

*عندما يتحدث الدمع*

*عندما يتحدث الدمع* 

*





عندما يتحدث الدمع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يصمت كل شيء 
يصمت الهواء ..
وتصمت الشمس ويصمت الكون حين قدومه
ويختفيالضوء شيئاً ....فشيئاً 
" تنعدم الرؤيا " كلياً ..! 
ولم يتبقى سواه !!
*
*



*
*عندما يتحدثُ الدمع





**قطرة دمعٍ تقهر .. 
لكنها تشترط 


" لا بد من المزيد من جروح ومن قهر حتى أسقط " 

**هيا أسقطي فهناك المزيد من ألم .
وإن اختلفت المسميات 

لكن وحدك تبقين " دمعه "..!*
​


*



*
*عندما يتحدثُ الدمع *​




​​*تجعلك تدور حول نفسك تبحث عن متنفس 

تحاول .. تدرك .. وتستشعر 
علّك تتذوق ..معنى الحياة الهانئة 
لكنها تخنقك ..!! 
تجعل بينك وبين الفرح مساحة من التشتت !!
وتلامس السراب ..*

*



*
*عندما يتحدثُ الدمع 




**يسرق منك جواز مرورك للحياة ..
كأنك لم تعشها ..يوماً 
**فقط تعيش لما يسمى بدمع ..!!
وتظل تحسب وتحسب 
كم قطرة سقطت اليوم يا تٌرى وبعد غد ومرات ومرات 
وهل هي كافية لأزالة ما ترسب ..!*

*



*
*عندما يتحدث الدمع 




**لم أر منه يوماً أصدق حديثاً " ذلك الدمع " 
تحاول أنت 
**تبحث عن حياة 
عن عيش وسط محيطك .. "بطعم ولون ورائحة" ..
وتستفيق بلا ذلك كله ..!!
لكنها وحدها تخبرك ..
في الوقت المناسب 
بما غاب عن خاطرك ..!!
علك تجد بعد سقوطها راحه ..!!*
*وحده الدمع 

**يستطيع الإنسان يقهر الأخر ..بما عنده من قوة وسلطان 
لكن قطرة واحدة من دمعٍ ..
تكفي لإذابة جبال من جبروت ذلك الإنسان *
*وحده الدمع يستطيع ذلك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا نيرمين 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## dona ad (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

*موضوع جميل نيرمين
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

*موضوع جمييييييييييل جدا نرمين
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

شكرا يانيرمين علي الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

شكرا لمروركم الرائع 
ربنا يباركم


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

شكرا نيرمين
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*


موضوع جميل قووووووووووووي يانرمو 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*



موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## المجدلية (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عندما يتحدث الدمع*

موضوع جميل +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

